# [gelöst] GNOME -kmail, akregator, scribus, vlc starten nicht

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meine gewünschten Apps unter GNOME installiert.

Leider starten  kmail, akregator, scribus und vlc nicht.

```
peter@gentoo ~ $ kmail

Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.

*** KMail got signal 11 (Exiting)

*** Dead letters dumped.

KCrash: crashing... crashRecursionCounter = 2

KCrash: Application Name = kmail path = /usr/bin pid = 4221

KCrash: Arguments: /usr/bin/kmail 

Speicherzugriffsfehler

peter@gentoo ~ $ akregator

Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.

Speicherzugriffsfehler

peter@gentoo ~ $ scribus

Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.

Scribus ist abgestürzt

-------------

Absturz durch Signal #11

QPaintDevice: Cannot destroy paint device that is being painted

Speicherzugriffsfehler

peter@gentoo ~ $ vlc

VLC media player 3.0.17.4 Vetinari (revision 3.0.13-8-g41878ff4f2)

[000055d445961550] main libvlc: VLC wird mit dem Standard-Interface ausgeführt. Benutzen Sie 'cvlc', um VLC ohne Interface zu verwenden.

Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.

[000055d445a0ad20] qt interface error: Unable to load extensions module

Speicherzugriffsfehler
```

Wie bekomme ich die Apps zum laufen ?

MfG,

SabatonLast edited by Sabaton on Tue Sep 20, 2022 4:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Naja die Warnung beachten..

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway. 

 

----------

## Sabaton

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Naja die Warnung beachten..
> 
>  *Quote:*   Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.  

 

Ich bekomme diese Apps unter GNOME nicht zum laufen und bräuchte qt5, muss ich noch was nachinstallieren, eine Variable oder ein USE-Flag noch setzen?

Ich habe nur Grundkenntnisse und werde mit Google auch nicht schlauer.

----------

## mike155

Woher sollen WIR wissen, weshalb die Programme bei DIR nicht mehr laufen? Und auch noch mit einem Speicherzugriffsfehler abstürzen?

Bitte erzähle uns, was Du gemacht hast. Hast Du Hardware gewechselt? Wenn ja: was? Oder hast Du die Desktop-Umgebung gewechselt? Von KDE Plasma nach Gnome?

----------

## Sabaton

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Woher sollen WIR wissen, weshalb die Programme bei DIR nicht mehr laufen? Und auch noch mit einem Speicherzugriffsfehler abstürzen?
> 
> Bitte erzähle uns, was Du gemacht hast. Hast Du Hardware gewechselt? Wenn ja: was? Oder hast Du die Desktop-Umgebung gewechselt? Von KDE Plasma nach Gnome?

 

Ich habe Gentoo neu mit GNOME als Gastsystem in VirtualBox installiert, da PLASMA seit Mitte Januar 2022 eine Bug hat (schwarzer Desktop nach dem Login nach Systemupdates.

```
Gentoo-Gastsystem

*****************

6 Kerne

16384 MB RAM

50 GB HDD

Grafikadapter: VMSVGA

booten mit dem Gentoo-ISO:

Tastaturlayout wählen:

----------------------

de -> 12 

Partitionieren (50 GB HDD):

---------------------------

Partition   Size       Description

/dev/sda1   2M      BIOS boot partition

/dev/sda2*    128M      Boot partition

/dev/sda3    2G      Swap partition

/dev/sda4    Rest      Root partition 

Partitionen erstellen:

----------------------

fdisk -l

parted -a optimal /dev/sda

mklabel gpt

unit Mib

print

mkpart primary 1 3

name 1 grub

set 1 bios_grub on

mkpart primary 3 131

name 2 boot

mkpart primary 131 2179

name 3 swap

mkpart primary 2179 51199

name 4 rootfs

set 2 boot on

print

Number   Start      End      Size      Name   Flags

1   1.00 MiB   3.00 MiB   2.00 MiB   grub   bios_grub

2   3.00 MiB   131 MiB      128 MiB      boot   boot, esp

3   131 MiB      2179 MiB   2048 MiB   swap

4   2179 MiB   51199 MiB   49020 MiB   rootfs

quit

Dateisystem auf Partition anlegen:

----------------------------------

mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1

mkfs.ext2 -L "boot" /dev/sda2

mkswap -L "swap" /dev/sda3

swapon /dev/sda3

free -m

mkfs.ext4 -L "rootfs" /dev/sda4

Mounten:

--------

mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

Datum und Uhrzeit einstellen [MMDDhhmmYYYY]:

--------------------------------------------

date

date 111012302019 [10 November 12.30 Uhr 2019]

Gentoo Mountpoint:

------------------

cd /mnt/gentoo

Stage-Tarball herunterladen:

----------------------------

links https://www.gentoo.org/downloads/mirrors/

[Downloads] " "stage3-*.tar.xz" herunterladen [SAVE]->ESC->[EXIT]

Stage-Tarball entpacken:

------------------------

tar xpvf stage3-*.tar.xz --xattrs-include='*.*' --numeric-owner

Compiler-Optionen konfigurieren:

--------------------------------

nano /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/make.conf

   # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

   # built this stage.

   # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

   # detailed example.

   COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

   CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3"

   CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

   CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

   FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

   FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

   MAKEOPTS="-j6"

   # NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

   USE="X gtk gnome elogind -systemd dbus display-manager"

   PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

   DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

   PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

   VIDEO_CARDS="vmware"

   INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

   ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

   LINGUAS="de en"

   L10N="de en"

   # This sets the language of build output to English.

   # Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

   LC_MESSAGES=C

DNS-Info kopieren:

------------------

cp --dereference /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

Notwendige Dateisysteme einhängen:

----------------------------------

mount --types proc /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc 

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev 

mount --bind /run /mnt/gentoo/run

mount --make-slave /mnt/gentoo/run 

Betreten der neuen Umgebung:

----------------------------

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

Portage konfigurieren:

----------------------

time emerge-webrsync

Repository aktualisieren:

-------------------------

emerge --sync

Auswahl des richtigen Profils:

------------------------------

eselect profile list

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/17.1 

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome*

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma

eselect profile set 3

Zeitzone:

---------

ls /usr/share/zoneinfo

echo "Europe/Berlin" > /etc/timezone

emerge --config timezone-data

Konfiguration des Locale:

-------------------------

nano /etc/locale.gen

   en_US ISO-8859-1

   en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

   de_DE ISO-8859-1

   de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

   de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

locale-gen

eselect locale list

   Available targets for the LANG variable:

     [1] C

     [2] POSIX

     [3] en_US

     [4] en_US.iso88591

     [5] en_US.utf8

          [6] de_DE

     [7] de_DE.iso88591

      [8] de_DE.iso885915

      [9] de_DE.utf8

      [ ] (free form)

eselect locale set 9

Umgebung neu laden:

-------------------

env-update && source /etc/profile && export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

Installation der Quellen (Kernel):

----------------------------------

time emerge --ask --verbose sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

Standard: Manuelle Konfiguration:

---------------------------------

time emerge -av pciutils usbutils

Installation von Genkernel:

---------------------------

time emerge genkernel

   

fstab erstellen:

----------------

nano /etc/fstab

   /dev/sda2   /boot      ext2   noauto,noatime   12

   /dev/sda4   /      ext4   noatime      01

   /dev/sda3   none      swap   sw      00

   

FTP-Client installieren:

------------------------

emerge net-ftp/ftp

Kernel bauen:

-------------

ftp 192.168.2.1

USER

[Passwort]

pass

cd Fritz_NAS/Archiv/Linux/_Gentoo/kernel

get .config

exit

cp -rf .config /usr/src/linux-5.15.59-gentoo

cd /usr/src

eselect kernel list

   [1] linux-5.15.59-gentoo

eselect kernel set 1

cd linux

make olddefconfig (nur bei anderer Kernel-Version)

make menuconfig

make -j6 && make modules_install

emerge --ask @module-rebuild

make install

genkernel --install initramfs

[Konfiguration Kernel]

File systems   --->   <*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)

Device Drivers --->   <*> USB Support --->       [*] USB LED Triggers

Device Drivers --->

     Firmware Drivers  --->

        [*] Mark VGA/VBE/EFI FB as generic system framebuffer

Device Drivers  --->

    <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata)  --->

        [*] AHCI SATA support

        [*] ATA SFF support (for legacy IDE and PATA)

        [*]   ATA BMDMA support

        [*]     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

    <*> Network device support  --->

        <*> Ethernet driver support  --->

            [*] Intel devices

            [*]   Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support

    Input device support  --->

        <*> Keyboards  --->

            [*] AT keyboard

        <*> Mice  --->

            [*] PS/2 mouse

    <*> Virtio drivers  --->

        <*> PCI driver for virtio devices

    Graphics support  --->

       <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

            [*] Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver

       <*> DRM driver for VMware Virtual GPU

       <*> Enable framebuffer console under vmwgfx by default

        Frame buffer Devices  --->

           <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

                [*] Enable Firmware EDID

                [*] Simple framebuffer support

        <*> Console display driver support  --->

            [*] Framebuffer Console support

            [*]   Map the console to the primary display device

    <*> Sound card support  --->

        <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

            <*> PCI sound devices  --->

                [*] Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

    <*> USB support  --->

        [*] xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support

        [*] EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support

Installation von Firmware:

--------------------------

time emerge -av sys-kernel/linux-firmware

Host- und Domäneninformationen:

-------------------------------

nano /etc/conf.d/hostname

   

   # IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

   hostname="gentoo"

Konfiguration des Netzwerk:

---------------------------

ifconfig

emerge --ask --noreplace net-misc/netifrc

nano /etc/conf.d/net

   config_enp0s3="dhcp"

Netzwerk Link setzen:

---------------------

cd /etc/init.d

ls

ln -s net.lo net.enp0s3

ls -lsa

Die Host-Datei:

---------------

nano /etc/hosts

   

   127.0.0.1   localhost

   ::1      localhost

Root Passwort:

--------------

passwd

[New Passwort]

Konfiguration Hwclock:

----------------------

nano /etc/conf.d/hwclock

      

   clock="local"

Installation Dienste:

---------------------

time emerge -av app-admin/syslog-ng sys-process/cronie sys-apps/mlocate

Dienste starten:

----------------

rc-update add syslog-ng default

rc-update add cronie default

rc-update add sshd default

Installation dhcpcd:

--------------------

emerge -av net-misc/dhcpcd

Bootloader GRUB2 installieren:

------------------------------

time emerge -av sys-boot/grub:2

Installation von GRUB2 in das System:

-------------------------------------

grub-install /dev/sda

Configure:

----------

grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

Neustart des Systems:

---------------------

exit

cd

ls /mnt/gentoo

umount -l /mnt/gentoo

shutdown -P now

#######################################################################

Neustart in das X-Systems (US-Tastaturlayout)

=============================================

Einloggen:

----------

Login: root

Password: [Passwort]

Stage-Tarball löschen:

----------------------

cd /

ls -lsa

rm stage3-*.tar.xz

Kernel-Konfiguration löschen:

-----------------------------

rm .config

Systemupdate:

-------------

cat /etc/portage/make.conf

time emerge -uvDNa @world

Neustart Device Manager:

------------------------

/etc/init.d/udev --nodeps restart

Installation von Xorg:

----------------------

time emerge -av xorg-drivers

time emerge -av xorg-server

time emerge -av twm xterm

Starten von X-Server: (clear=Konsole aufräumen)

---------------------

startx

emerge --unmerge twm xterm

Benutzer anlegen:

-----------------

useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio,portage,usb,video -s /bin/bash peter

passwd peter

[Passwort]

Installation von GNOME:

=======================

emerge --ask gnome-base/gnome

env-update && source /etc/profile

Gruppe Existenz prüfen:

-----------------------

getent group plugdev

   plugdev:x:104: 

Bei Bedarf Gruppe erstellen:

----------------------------

add group plugdev

usermod -G plugdev -a peter

Dienste einrichten:

-------------------

rc-update add elogind boot

rc-service elogind start 

emerge --ask --noreplace gui-libs/display-manager-init

nano ~/.xinitrc

   export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-

   exec gnome-session

nano /etc/conf.d/display-manager

   

   DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

rc-update add display-manager default

rc-service display-manager start

#######################################################################

Einloggen in GNOME

===================

Login: peter

[Passwort]

Konsole starten:

----------------

su

[Passwort]

Installation von Sudo:

----------------------

time emerge -av app-admin/sudo

wgetpaste-Dienst einrichten:

----------------------------

emerge app-text/wgetpaste

Gasterweiterung installieren:

-----------------------------

visudo

   ## Uncomment to allow members of group wheel to execute any command

   %wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL

emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

rc-update add virtualbox-guest-additions

usermod -G vboxsf,vboxguest -a peter

reboot
```

----------

## mike155

Dein Installationsprotokoll ist super-gut - geradezu vorbildlich!   :Smile: 

Bitte poste noch die Ausgabe von 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## Sabaton

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bitte poste noch die Ausgabe von 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
gentoo /home/peter # emerge --info

Portage 3.0.36 (python 3.10.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome, gcc-11.3.0, glibc-2.35-r8, 5.15.59-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.15.59-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_5800X_8-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.35

KiB Mem:    16394204 total,  14305000 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 17 Sep 2022 15:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: bab5e39c2174714d10809d057984d75f1e25e78f

sh bash 5.1_p16-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.38 p4) 2.38

app-misc/pax-utils:        1.3.5::gentoo

app-shells/bash:           5.1_p16-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:             5.34.1-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:           3.10.6_p4::gentoo

dev-lang/rust-bin:         1.62.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:            3.23.3::gentoo

dev-util/meson:            0.62.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:       2.8::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:           0.44.10::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:          2.29::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:        2.13-r2::gentoo, 2.71-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:        1.16.5::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:        2.38-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils-config: 5.4.1::gentoo

sys-devel/clang:           14.0.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:             11.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:      2.5-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:         2.4.7::gentoo

sys-devel/lld:             14.0.6::gentoo

sys-devel/llvm:            14.0.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:            4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers:  5.15-r3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:            2.35-r8::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs binpkg-multi-instance buildpkg-live config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord crypt cups dbus display-manager dri dts dvd dvdr eds elogind encode evo exif flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk gui iconv icu introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libsecret libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg sysprof tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wayland wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2020" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt rdrand sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-4 php8-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_10" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_10" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vmware" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  ADDR2LINE, AR, ARFLAGS, AS, ASFLAGS, CC, CCLD, CONFIG_SHELL, CPP, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, CXXFILT, ELFEDIT, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, EXTRA_ECONF, F77FLAGS, FC, GCOV, GPROF, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LD, LEX, LFLAGS, LIBTOOL, MAKE, MAKEFLAGS, NM, OBJCOPY, OBJDUMP, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RANLIB, READELF, RUSTFLAGS, SIZE, STRINGS, STRIP, YACC, YFLAGS

```

gentoo /home/peter # cat /etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask

```
gentoo /home/peter # cat /etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask

#Xorg

# package.use# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-13.3.0-r1::gentoo

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-21.1-r1::gentoo[video_cards_vmware]

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-21.1.4::gentoo[xorg]

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-input-libinput-1.2.1::gentoo

>=media-libs/mesa-22.1.3 xa

# Mozilla-Bug

www-client/firefox bindist -system-libvpx

mail-client/thunderbird bindist -system-libvpx

# PipeWire

media-video/pipewire sound-server

media-sound/pulseaudio -daemon

# KMail

# required by kde-apps/libkleo-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/messagelib-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/mailcommon-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kmail-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kmail (argument)

>=app-crypt/gpgme-1.17.1-r1 qt5

# required by kde-apps/kdepim-runtime-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kmail-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kmail (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.5_p20220618 widgets

# required by kde-plasma/kwin-5.24.6-r2::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/libkworkspace-5.24.6::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.24.6::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.24.6::gentoo

>=kde-frameworks/kitemmodels-5.96.0 qml

# required by kde-frameworks/plasma-5.96.0-r1::gentoo

# required by kde-frameworks/krunner-5.96.0::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-search-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/messagelib-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/mailcommon-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kmail-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kmail (argument)

>=kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.96.0 qml

# required by media-video/vlc-3.0.17.4::gentoo

# required by media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.11.3-r1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/phonon-4.11.1-r2::gentoo[vlc]

# required by media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.10.0::gentoo

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.12-r3 minizip

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/akonadi-contacts-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/mailcommon-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kmail-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kmail (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtsql-5.15.5 mysql

# required by dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.15.5_p20220618::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/libksieve-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kmail-22.04.3::gentoo

# required by kde-apps/kmail (argument)

>=dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.15.5 qml

```

----------

## mike155

Die Wayland-Integration ist bei Gnome weit fortgeschritten. Es könnte also sein, dass Deine Gnome-Umgebung bereits unter Wayland läuft und dass der X11-Fallback nicht sauber funktioniert.

In dem Installationsprotokoll oben hast Du etwas von "Konsole" geschrieben. Ich nehme an, dass Du damit das Programm "gnome-terminal" meinst, aber nicht das KDE-Programm "konsole". Richtig?

Bitte starte dein Terminal und installiere folgende Pakete: xeyes und xterm.

Wenn Du xterm aus dem Terminal startest: bekommst Du dann ein Terminal-Fenster? Oder eine Fehlermeldung?

Wenn Du xeyes startest: bekommst Du dann ein kleines Fenster mit zwei Augen? 

Wenn Du mit Wayland experimentierst, ist xeyes wichtig: es zeigt Dir an, ob ein Programm im Wayland- oder im X11 Modus läuft. Wenn Du den Cursor über einem Fenster mit der Maus bewegst und sich auch die Augen bewegen, dann läuft das Programm (genauer: das Fenster) im X11-Modus. Wenn sich die Augen hingegen nicht bewegen, läuft das Programm (das Fenster) im Wayland-Modus. 

Probiere es gleich aus: Wenn Du die Maus auf dem Xterm-Fenster bewegst, sollten sich die Augen bewegen. Wenn Du sie auf dem Bildschirm-Hintergrund und über dem Gnome-Terminal bewegst, bewegen sich die Augen vermutlich nicht. Richtig?

Bevor Du fragst: viele Programme kann man sowohl im X11-Modus, als auch im Wayland-Modus starten. Man kann das über Umgebungsvariablen beim Aufruf konfigurieren. Wir werden das gleich sehen. Aber bitte beantworte zuerst meine Fragen in diesem Post.

----------

## firefly

@mike155: Ich glaub du verrennst dich da etwas.

Die kde/qt applikationenj crashen nicht wegen einem segfault (ist nicht der Hauptgrund) sondern weil sie unter einer wayland session (wohl ohne vorhandenen XWayland) gestartet werden sollen aber die default einstellung X11 ist.

Das Problem ist, dass GNOME nur die ENV var XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland setzt aber Qt, wieso auch immer, QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland erwartet/erfordert (was auch die Warnung aussagt)

GNOME scherrt sich halt einen dreck darum passende ENV vars zu setzen für andere Toolkits.

Die Frage ist eher ob unter Virtualbox eine wayland session überhaupt soweit gut funktioniert. (Je nachdem wie gut die OpenGL/EGL implementierung von Virtualbox ist)

Ich vermute dass die "black screen" Probleme mit KDE Plasma auch eher daher rühren, dass der GPU Treiber mehr features als supported listed als diese wirklich funktional sind.

Gut möglich dass bei KDE Plasma auch eine wayland session genutzt werden sollte und in diesem Falle KWin (der Wayland compositor) OpenGL/EGL features nutzten möchte die mit der Virtualbox GPU treiber nicht funktionieren

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo @mike155,

Ich hab jetzt xeyes und xterm installiert.

Wenn ich als USER xterm aus dem Gnome-Terminal starte bekomme ich ein Terminal-Fenster.

Wenn ich als USER xeyes aus dem Gnome-Terminal starte bekomme ich ein kleines Fenster mit 2 Augen.

Wenn ich den Mauszeiger über das xterm-Fenster bewege folgen mir die Augen.

Wenn ich den Mauszeiger auf dem Bildschirm-Hintergrund und über dem Gnome-Terminal bewege, bewegen sich die Augen nicht.

----------

## mike155

Prima!

Jetzt wissen wir, dass sowohl Wayland-, als auch X11-Programme bei Dir laufen. An den Basiskomponenten "Wayland Compositor" und "X11-Server (XWayland)" liegt es also nicht.

Bevor wir weitermachen: gib in Deinem Terminal-Fenster bitte folgende Anweisung ein: 

```
export | grep "DISPLAY"
```

Du solltest ungefähr folgendes sehen:

```
$ export | grep "DISPLAY"

declare -x DISPLAY=":0"

declare -x WAYLAND_DISPLAY="wayland-1"
```

Mit diesen Umgebungsvariablen wird definiert, wie sich ein Programm mit dem X11-Server bzw. mit dem Wayland Compositor verbinden kann.

Wenn ein Programm startet, entscheidet es anhand verschiedener Kriterien, ob es im X11- oder im Wayland-Modus laufen soll (u.a. anhand von Umgebungsvariablen wie XDG_SESSION_TYPE, QT_QPA_PLATFORM, DISPLAY, WAYLAND_DISPLAY usw.). Leider gibt es keinen Standard - jedes Programm macht das anders. Wenn sich ein Programm jedoch entschieden hat, benutzt es die entsprechende DISPLAY-Umgebungsvariable, um den Weg zum X11-Server bzw. zum Wayland Compositor zu finden. 

Wenn man selbst festlegen will, on ein Programm im X11- oder im Wayland-Modus laufen soll, hilft es oft, eine der beiden DISPLAY-Umgebungsvariablen temporär zu löschen - dann muss das Programm die andere Variante wählen.

Kommen wir nun zu den KDE-/Qt-Programmen. Im ersten Post hast Du geschrieben, dass kmail, akregator und scribus abstürzen. Das sind große Dickschiffe, die für unsere weiteren Tests viel zu groß sind. Zum Testen brauchen wir ein schlankes KDE Programm.

Bitte installiere kde-apps/kruler (es zeigt einfach nur ein Lineal) und führe folgende Befehle aus:

```
$ kruler

$ WAYLAND_DISPLAY='' kruler

$ DISPLAY='' kruler

```

Was passiert?

----------

## Sabaton

```
peter@gentoo ~ $ export | grep "DISPLAY"

declare -x DISPLAY=":0"

declare -x GNOME_SETUP_DISPLAY=":1"

declare -x WAYLAND_DISPLAY="wayland-0"

```

```
peter@gentoo ~ $ kruler 

Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.

Speicherzugriffsfehler

peter@gentoo ~ $ WAYLAND_DISPLAY='' kruler

Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.

Speicherzugriffsfehler

peter@gentoo ~ $ DISPLAY='' kruler 

Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.

qt.qpa.xcb: could not connect to display 

qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "xcb" in "" even though it was found.

This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: minimal, offscreen, wayland-egl, wayland, wayland-xcomposite-egl, wayland-xcomposite-glx, xcb.

Abgebrochen

```

Das USE="minimal" hatte ich bei der Installation von "gnome-base/gnome" gesetzt, was Voraussetzung war, dass es installiert werden konnte. Gleich nach der Installation von "gnome-base/gnome" hab ich  das USE="minimal" aber wieder weggenommen.

----------

## mike155

Okay, kruler läuft im X11-Modus. Jetzt müssen wir herausfinden, wo der "Speicherzugriffsfehler" passiert.

Bitte installiere gdb - und führe dann folgende Schritte aus:

```
$ gdb kruler

run

# Hier sollte der Speicherzugriffsfehler stattfinden. jetzt brauchen wir einen Backtrace.

bt

quit
```

und poste die Ausgabe. Vielleicht sehen wird dort etwas.

----------

## Sabaton

```
peter@gentoo ~ $ gdb kruler

GNU gdb (Gentoo 11.2 vanilla) 11.2

Copyright (C) 2022 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

Type "show copying" and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu".

Type "show configuration" for configuration details.

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<https://bugs.gentoo.org/>.

Find the GDB manual and other documentation resources online at:

    <http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/documentation/>.

For help, type "help".

Type "apropos word" to search for commands related to "word"...

Reading symbols from kruler...

(No debugging symbols found in kruler)

(gdb) run

Starting program: /usr/bin/kruler 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Using host libthread_db library "/lib64/libthread_db.so.1".

Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.

[New Thread 0x7ffff27d9640 (LWP 13947)]

[New Thread 0x7ffff0d69640 (LWP 13948)]

[New Thread 0x7fffebfff640 (LWP 13949)]

[New Thread 0x7fffeb7fe640 (LWP 13950)]

[New Thread 0x7fffeaffd640 (LWP 13951)]

Thread 1 "kruler" received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

(gdb) bt

#0  0x0000000000000000 in  ()

#1  0x000055555555f516 in  ()

#2  0x000055555555f929 in  ()

#3  0x000055555555c299 in  ()

#4  0x00007ffff652d20a in  () at /lib64/libc.so.6

#5  0x00007ffff652d2bc in __libc_start_main () at /lib64/libc.so.6

#6  0x000055555555c331 in  ()

(gdb) quit

A debugging session is active.

   Inferior 1 [process 13943] will be killed.

Quit anyway? (y or n) y

peter@gentoo ~ $ 

```

----------

## mike155

Der Sprung auf IP=0x00000000, der dann zu dem Segmentation fault führt, erinnert mich doch sehr an diesen Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8738589.html

Baue dev-qt/qtgui doch mal ohne AVX2 Support (-mno-avx2). Irgendwie scheint es da Probleme bei Virtualbox zu geben.

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Der Sprung auf IP=0x00000000, der dann zu dem Segmentation fault führt, erinnert mich doch sehr an diesen Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8738589.html
> 
> Baue dev-qt/qtgui doch mal ohne AVX2 Support (-mno-avx2). Irgendwie scheint es da Probleme bei Virtualbox zu geben.

 

Oder nur rein auf basis/generic z.b. i686 (nur als beispiel) "optimieren" als auf die features der Host CPU (also kein march native)

----------

## Sabaton

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Der Sprung auf IP=0x00000000, der dann zu dem Segmentation fault führt, erinnert mich doch sehr an diesen Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8738589.html
> 
> Baue dev-qt/qtgui doch mal ohne AVX2 Support (-mno-avx2). Irgendwie scheint es da Probleme bei Virtualbox zu geben.

 

Wie lautet der Befehl, um "dev-qt/qtgui" mit dem Parameter "-mno-avx2" zu installieren. Das habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht.

----------

## mike155

Mache es erst einmal testweise und temporär. 

Editiere Deine /etc/portage/make.conf und ersetze COMMON_FLAGS durch:

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -mno-avx2 -O2 -pipe" 
```

Oder mache das, was @firefly vorgeschlagen hat:

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe" 
```

Außerdem solltest Du avx2 aus den CPU_FLAGS_X86 entfernen.

Installiere dann qtgui neu:

```
emerge --oneshot dev-qt/qtgui
```

Wenn eine der beiden Methoden das Problem löst, können wir überlegen, wie Du die Änderung dauerhaft konfigurieren kannst.

----------

## Sabaton

Super, es hat geklappt!

kmail, akregator, scribus und vlc starten.

Ich habe bei dem "make.conf"

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -mno-avx2 -O2 -pipe"
```

ediitiert

und avx2 aus den CPU_FLAGS_X86 entfernt. 

Danach ein

```
emerge --oneshot dev-qt/qtgui
```

durchgeführt.

Wie kann ich das jetzt dauerhaft und nur für "dev-qt/qtgui" bei meinem System realisieren?

----------

## mike155

Du könntest es so lassen. Dann werden ab sofort alle Pakete mit "-mno-avx2" compiliert. Das ist möglicherweise sogar die beste Lösung - weil es vielleicht auch bei anderen Paketen Probleme mit AVX2 geben könnte.

Alternativ gibt es eine Möglichkeit, "-mno-avx2" nur für das Paket dev-qt/qtgui zu definieren - und alle anderen Pakete wie bisher ohne diesen Parameter zu compilieren. Dieser Weg wird hier beschrieben:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Overriding_environment_variables_per_package

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/package.env

Oder in Kurzform (als root):

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/env

chmod 0755 /etc/portage/env

echo 'CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -mno-avx2"' > /etc/portage/env/no-avx2

echo 'dev-qt/qtgui no-avx2' >> /etc/portage/package.env

chmod 0644 /etc/portage/env/no-avx2 /etc/portage/package.env
```

Welchen Weg möchtest Du gehen?

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo @mike155 + @firefly,

erst mal Danke für eure Hilfe.

Ich würde gerne "-mno-avx2" nur für das Paket dev-qt/qtgui definieren.

Ich hab das in dieser Form schon für Firefox und Thunderbird aktuell schon bei meinem System so realisiert. 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/676894#c8

Ich hab schon den Order /etc/portage/env und die Datei /etc/portage/package.env erstellt. 

Nur habe ich da mit den Rechten "chmod" nichts geändert, wäre dies jetzt aber nun wichtig die Rechte anzupassen? 

Mfg, 

SabatonLast edited by Sabaton on Tue Sep 20, 2022 4:08 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## mike155

Okay. Ich habe meinen vorherigen Post noch ergänzt und geschrieben, wie es geht.

----------

## Sabaton

Für Firefox hab ich bei /etc/portage/env/firefox.conf

```
CFLAGS="{CFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

CXXFLAGS="{CSSFLAGS} -mno-avx2"
```

Muss ich bei /etc/portage/env/no-avx2.conf auch CXXFLAGS

```
CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -mno-avx2"
```

hinzufügen?

MfG,

Sabaton

----------

## mike155

Vermutlich sollte /etc/portage/env/no-avx2.conf  dann so aussehen:

```
CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

FCFLAGS="${FCFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

FFLAGS="${FFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

```

Die Datei /etc/portage/env/firefox.conf kannst Du löschen. Falls Du sie nicht löscht, korrigiere zumindest den Tippfehler (CSSFLAGS).

Und /etc/portage/package.env sollte dann enthalten:

```
dev-qt/qtgui       no-avx2.conf

www-client/firefox no-avx2.conf
```

Das ".conf" würde ich aber sowohl bei den Dateinamen, als auch in package.env weglassen.

----------

## Sabaton

Das /etc/portage/env/no-avx2 sieht jetzt so aus:

```
CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

FCFLAGS="${FCFLAGS} -mno-avx2"

FFLAGS="${FFLAGS} -mno-avx2" 
```

Das /etc/portage/package.env sieht jetzt so aus:

```
dev-qt/qtgui no-avx2

www-client/firefox no-avx2

mail-client/thunderbird no-avx2
```

Für Firefox und Thunderbird sieht das /etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask so aus:

```
www-client/firefox bindist -system-libvpx

mail-client/thunderbird bindist -system-libvpx
```

Die Dateien /etc/portage/env/firefox.conf und /etc/portage/env/thunderbird.conf habe ich gelöscht. 

Mfg,

SabatonLast edited by Sabaton on Wed Sep 21, 2022 4:25 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen,

mein Problem mit dem schwarzen Desktop nach dem Login nach Systemupdates unter PLASMA scheint wahrscheinlich auch in diese Richtung zu gehen, da ich Mitte Januar 2022 ein Hardwaretausch FX -> RYZEN durchgeführt habe und da das Problem auch erst begann.

Ich bleibe jetzt aber bei GNOME.

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## Josef.95

Hm ja, aber wenn die via -march=native ermittelten Werte von der virtuellen Hardware nicht unterstützt werden, dann würde ich die Werte nicht nur für einzelne Pakete korrigieren. Mach das besser global für alle Pakete in der make.conf.

----------

## Sabaton

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm ja, aber wenn die via -march=native ermittelten Werte von der virtuellen Hardware nicht unterstützt werden, dann würde ich die Werte nicht nur für einzelne Pakete korrigieren. Mach das besser global für alle Pakete in der make.conf.

 

Ich arbeite jetzt unter GNOME so erst mal weiter.

Wenn es neue Probleme gibt muss ich dann nur in der /etc/portage/make.conf zu

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
```

ändern und "avx2" aus den CPU_FLAGS_X86 entfernen?

Für Firefox und Thunderbird sieht das /etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask dann trotzdem so aus? 

```
www-client/firefox bindist -system-libvpx

mail-client/thunderbird bindist -system-libvpx
```

----------

## mike155

Wenn ich es richtig sehe, gibt es bei Virtulabox nur Probleme mit AVX2. Diese würdest Du mit

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
```

zwar lösen - aber Du verlierst auch viele andere Befehlssatz-Erweiterungen und Optimierungen für Deinen Prozessor. 

Deshalb wäre es besser, Du würdest

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -mno-avx2 -O2 -pipe"
```

verwenden. Dann verlierst Du "nur" AVX2, behältst aber alle anderen Befehlssatz-Erweiterungen und Optimierungen. 

Eine ganz andere Frage: warum lässt Du Linux nur im Virtualbox-Käfig laufen? Warum installierst Du es nicht direkt auf Deinem Rechner?

----------

## Sabaton

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine ganz andere Frage: warum lässt Du Linux nur im Virtualbox-Käfig laufen? Warum installierst Du es nicht direkt auf Deinem Rechner?

 

Ich habe 4 Win11-taugliche PCs, die ich im Dezember von Win10 Pro auf Win 11 Pro umstellen will.

Fehlende Kenntnisse über Linux-Server,  ich nutze unter Windows den Jana-Server. 

Meine Frau kennt nur Windows. 

Meine Banking-Software ALF-BanCo, meine Spiele, DVBViewer, umfangreiche Corel-Software, MS Office, fehlende Kenntnisse über Imageerstellung unter Linux, ich nutze Drive Snapshot, Gewohnheiten und NVIDIA-Grafikkarten.

----------

## firefly

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Wenn ich es richtig sehe, gibt es bei Virtulabox nur Probleme mit AVX2. Diese würdest Du mit
> 
> ```
> COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
> ```
> ...

 

Wodurch das gentoo in der VM wieder Host CPU abhängig wird und man bei einem wechsel der Host CPU auch gentoo in der VM im schlimmsten falle komplett neu übersetzen muss.

----------

## Sabaton

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich hab es jetzt doch anders gelöst wie mir nahegelegt worden ist.

Ich Editierte /etc/portage/make.conf und ersetze COMMON_FLAGS durch: 

```
COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -mno-avx2 -O2 -pipe"
```

und habe "avx2" aus den CPU_FLAGS_X86 entfernt.

Die Datei "package.env" und den Ordner mit Inhalt "env" unter /etc/portage habe ich gelöscht.

Nun läuft sowohl GNOME als auch PLASMA als Gastsystem in VirtualBox.

Mein Dank geht ans Forum, wo mir sehr geholfen worden ist.

Mfg,

Sabaton

----------

